# اللهجة المصرية: النهي والمضارع المنفي



## Amirali1383koohi

کیف نقول الفعل النهی فی المصریه؟
 و ماهو الفرق بین الفعل النهی و مضارع المنفی فی المصریه


----------



## WadiH

على حد علمي لا توجد سوى صيغة "ما تعملش"، 

ويفرق بينها وبين المضارع المنفي عادةً بوجود الباء قبل الفعل كقولهم ما بتعملش، وفي الحالات الأخرى يفرق بينهما بالسياق.


----------

